#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Using Drop Down List Content Control

## ChemistB

When I am in design mode and am adding options to a Drop Down List Content control field, I get two texts to fill in; "Display Name" and "Value"
My thoughts were that I could enter two separate texts, i.e something simple for "Display name" and more complex for "Value" but it seems that whichever field I fill in, the other mirrors it exactly.   Is there a trick to this?

----------


## macropod

By default, Word fills both with the same value. You can delete/edit/overtype either one.

----------


## ChemistB

Okay, that was easy.  It still doesn't give me what I want though.
I want a dropdown of nominal dimensions (which the user would know) but I want it to show real dimensions (which the user may not know)
For example, a 2x4 piece of lumber is actually 1.5 x 3.5.
I want them to see "2x4" in the dropdown but when chosen, "1.5x3.5" will appear in the field.  Is that possible?

----------


## macropod

See, for example: http://www.msofficeforums.com/word/1...own-lists.html

----------


## ChemistB

Thank you!  I think that is exactly what I need.  It gives me something to play around with, at any rate.  Color this thread solved.   :Wink:

----------

